# Rocky mountain furcon?



## Naheta Doe (Aug 11, 2018)

Does the Rocky mountain furcon still happen? I thought I heard somewhere it fell apart? 

I use to know a lot of the furs that were in on getting in going but lost touch with them years ago.


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 11, 2018)

Uhmm..
What is Rocky Mountain furcon?
Is that something like anthrocon?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 11, 2018)

Rocky Mountain Fur Con - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia

This is probably kind of a charged topic, and honestly, the less said about it the better.
Short answer, yes it's gone.


----------



## Naheta Doe (Aug 11, 2018)

It was like that. I guess denfur took its place.


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 11, 2018)

*Rocky Mountain Fur Con*, often abbreviated *RMFC*, was a furry convention that took place every August in Denver, Colorado from 2007 to 2016, attracting 1,677 attendees in its final year.

The convention was cancelled on April 10, 2017 after threats of violence at an upcoming event caused the venue to demand paid security guards.
By Wikipedia 

I think it wouldn’t be held anymore


----------



## Naheta Doe (Aug 11, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Rocky Mountain Fur Con - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia
> 
> This is probably kind of a charged topic, and honestly, the less said about it the better.
> Short answer, yes it's gone.




Thank you I have no idea what happened so I will just let it die thank you for the heads up.


----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (Aug 11, 2018)

For what it's worth that wasn't even the thing that got it shut down. The "refusing to kick people out for threatening violence" thing isn't _really_ enough to shut it down by itself. But then it was revealed that they weren't paying their taxes, and then it collapsed pretty quickly.

Remember, kids: even The Joker pays his taxes.


----------



## KiokuChan (Aug 16, 2018)

I think there was a convention that replaced it if I remember. Not as sure which. I remember seeing it had a solid guest list though for a new convention.


----------



## Naheta Doe (Aug 16, 2018)

KiokuChan said:


> I think there was a convention that replaced it if I remember. Not as sure which. I remember seeing it had a solid guest list though for a new convention.




Sounds like its called Denfur its here in a week or so. No money this year maybe next though


----------



## spunj13 (Aug 16, 2018)

Denfur is definitely next weekend and essentially took the place of RMFC. 
Pretty sure this is their first year. 

I’ll be there, and I’m curious how it will go.


----------



## Naheta Doe (Aug 16, 2018)

spunj13 said:


> Denfur is definitely next weekend and essentially took the place of RMFC.
> Pretty sure this is their first year.
> 
> I’ll be there, and I’m curious how it will go.



Could you please let me know how it is? See if its worth the money for next year


----------



## spunj13 (Aug 16, 2018)

Naheta Doe said:


> Could you please let me know how it is? See if its worth the money for next year


absolutely. I’m hoping it’s good. And not ridiculously hot, but no guarantees on that one.


----------



## KiokuChan (Aug 22, 2018)

spunj13 said:


> absolutely. I’m hoping it’s good. And not ridiculously hot, but no guarantees on that one.


You have a great fursuit! : )


----------



## spunj13 (Aug 23, 2018)

KiokuChan said:


> You have a great fursuit! : )


thank you!!


----------

